# GALP offerinf discounted electricity and gas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone converted to Galp. Is it worthwhile?

Poupe com Galp On - 15% na Eletricidade + 10% no Gás


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've gone with EDP offer as price per unit of electricity published couldn't actually find it for Galp without going through them


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks CM have you gone with a particular tariff this time with EDP?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Like Galp no bi-hourly discount available so we slotted in on the Simples 4.6 potencia, also slightly better offer than than the Deco Prosteste


----------

